# Detecting Tekram DC315U SCSI adapter?

## OdinsDream

I've got a Tekram DC315U scsi adapter in my system. The only thing connected to it is a ZIP-100 drive, so I don't need to be able to boot off this.

On the tekram support site, for linux drivers, I've been working with the Slackware71 directions, since they seem most applicable. Apparently there's one driver that works for multiple Tekram cards, but the 315U is a different chipset than most of the others.

The directions seem to require me to alter the kernel makefiles to add new entries for the tekram cards. A patch file is provided, but it doesn't work. I'm guessing this patch is for an older kernel version?

Anyway, can't I somehow compile the .c file into a module, and then load the module without all this kernel recompilation?

I also noticed there's already a Tekram SCSI adapter entry in menuconfig, and I've compiled this into the kernel without success. dmesg shows no evidence of my card being detected, it only indicates that "No DC390 adapters detected"...

...so, how do I go about 1. creating the module, and 2. using it?

----------

## LibraMark

Hi,

I don't think that you'd have to patch the kernel for that.  Once you're in make menuconfig, go into the scsi low-level drivers and check the help menu for each one (type ?).  It might be a symbios or ncr chipset, but I think I remember seeing something about this card in those kernel help sections.

Good luck!

Mark.

----------

## OdinsDream

Thanks for the tip. I looked through the help pages for every entry in Low-Level drivers. The only mention of tekram is the 390, which isn't what i need...

the 315 uses the TRM-S1040 chipset, which I couldn't find in the kernel documentation. Any ideas?

----------

## SingleHanded

Can someone post a module for that controller. for use with Gentoo 1.2 CD

Thanks!

----------

## Pep

Visit this page:

http://www.garloff.de/kurt/linux/dc395/index.html

----------

## OdinsDream

 *Pep wrote:*   

> Visit this page:
> 
> http://www.garloff.de/kurt/linux/dc395/index.html

 

Great find!!! Thank you very much, now I can use my zip drive again.

----------

## SingleHanded

 *OdinsDream wrote:*   

>  *Pep wrote:*   Visit this page:
> 
> http://www.garloff.de/kurt/linux/dc395/index.html 
> 
> Great find!!! Thank you very much, now I can use my zip drive again.

 

the last livecd has this driver as a module  :Laughing: 

----------

